# Features for new forum.



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm working on a list of features that we need. Can anyone add anything else?

Gallery
Articles 
Links Directory


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

chat


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Cheers.

The current chat program we use supposedly integrates perfectly with vbulletin so hopefully people in the chat will show on the index.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Rank Sets.
Reputation.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The Ranks etc will come once we move board. 

I've added the Articles program

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/vbarticles.php


I still need to edit a few of the pics but it looks good so far. 

Again, feel free to test it out. Add an article or two.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Jez, does phpBB support embedding videos?

I tried to do it before, I dont think phpBB allows it.

But it does allow pictures.

If vbulletin can do that, wonders! 

Could we have the report feature?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I have had a quick play with the Articles section Jez no problems submitting and approving,

Spiffy section mate very nice.

Anphicar the Articles section will allow Vids for tutorials and such.

Most of the Articles will have to be redone as it does not use code in the post as such.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

we have a report feature on the new forum, but i havent got a clue where to find the control panel!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm talking about embedding videos into posts.

I tried to do that for James Blunt's "Your Beautiful" in response to your pic, VV.

But i had to settle for a link.


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the colours and the Calender,but have to get used to the layout


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> Most of the Articles will have to be redone as it does not use code in the post as such.


It has a WYSIWYG editor on it. Just copy the article and paste it into the WYSIWYG test field. As long as the pictures are still hosted online it'll copy over perfectly.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Auto Resize on in post pictures is a bit of a must. I got so used to it being on the old forum I got lazy.lol.


----------

